# Working Model of Precolumbian Aircraft



## RJM Corbet (Jun 23, 2011)

It flies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHCwL6-L1kk&feature=player_detailpage

Sorry, this one's in Spanish, but it flies in any language:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWfdqizX7nE&feature=player_detailpage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c8sJ1u8dRg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Nik (Jun 23, 2011)

Video blocked by paranoid firewall-- What happens ??

IIRC, there were *big* kites in several of the cultures in Meso-America...


----------



## Metryq (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting. Of course, this YouTube clip is only a segment of a longer documentary. I'd like to know if there are any other indications that the people who built this model "knew" about aerodynamics (other models, mathematical notes, etc), or is this model all there is? The explanation is obvious: there were time travelers or aliens who brought the technology back! </sarc>

Again, this is interesting, but is it possible that any Bernoulli effect of the wing design was coincidental—that the tear-drop profile is reflected in other jewelry and art? While statistics can tell us how unlikely something is, most people forget that coincidences _do_ happen. (Some people, however, do not believe in coincidence; everything has a reason and a fateful purpose. Prove it.) Is there any possibility of this item being a hoax? (After Piltdown Man and Boban's crystal skulls, don't imagine that hoaxes are not possible in science.)

Assuming the artifact is authentic, it is doubtful that pre-Columbian artisans had an engine to make it work. Jim Woodman has suggested that the ancient Nazcas of Peru had balloon flight, while others disagree with his thesis. There are fantastic stories from throughout history, like Archimedes' "death ray," which may be exaggerations, or geniuses ahead of their time and the prior art needed to support their ideas.

(I'm reminded of a dream sequence from one _Gilligan's Island_ episode. The castaways are depicted as cave people in prehistoric times. Gilligan comes upon the Professor putting the finishing touches on his new invention, the wheel. The Professor then tests it by pushing the disc over on its side. Flop! He grumbles dejectedly, "Wheel not work!")


----------



## RJM Corbet (Jun 23, 2011)

Nik said:


> Video blocked by paranoid firewall-- What happens ??
> 
> IIRC, there were *big* kites in several of the cultures in Meso-America...



Ok Nik: type in You Tube search: 'Flying pre columbian aircraft'
Watch the video there by _yendor79_ -- unless you wish to be subjected to a lot of pyramids and stuff before getting to the point in the _NightFlyyer_ video ...


----------



## RJM Corbet (Jun 23, 2011)

*Metryq:* You were interested in the documentray from which the clip was taken? Here's the whole 90 minute video ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_XIa2hRBy8&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Starbeast (Jun 23, 2011)

I've always liked these little aircraft sculptures.

Ya know, if you placed them side-by-side with the Peruvian summit thats been sliced at the top and looks like a runway, then you take the Honduras statues that appear to be wearing spacesuits and working controls on their chests, I'd say you've the making of a sci-fi movie...or perhaps an answer to what the ancient peoples kept talking about beings who came here from elsewhere.


----------



## Dave (Jun 23, 2011)

What about the ancient Egyptian aeroplane. It certainly exists and it flies, and it must pre-date the others. Obviously, it's just a toy, but why couldn't they have built something larger? The lack of materials probably. Balsa wood, carbon fibre, glass fibre and canvas were just not available to them.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Jun 23, 2011)

Dave said:


> What about the ancient Egyptian aeroplane. It certainly exists and it flies, and it must pre-date the others. Obviously, it's just a toy, but why couldn't they have built something larger? The lack of materials probably. Balsa wood, carbon fibre, glass fibre and canvas were just not available to them.




Yeah the Egyptian bird thing, it's also included in the long video on post 5 ...


----------

